# Modulation



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

What is a good chord progression to use in order to modulate from a minor key to the relative major using pivot chords? e.g A Minor to C Major, i --> III

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

I (A minor) - IV (A minor / II C major) - V (C major) I (Tonic, C major)
Reger expresses it this way : [aI, aIV (=CII), CV, CI]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Using the cycle of 4ths, as TalkingHead posted above with his perfect example of what to do, is the most useful device for modulating into any key. The whole aspect of chords a 4th away from each other does indeed end up being an important part of tonal harmony and chord hierarchy.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I little more striking would be a quasi-chromatic/pivot tone: am (i) EM (V7-with the leading G#) then G7 (V7 of C major) to C (I)


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Would I (Amin.) VI (Amin/IV Cmaj) V (Cmaj.) I (Cmajor) also work as a suitable progression? 

A minor, F Major, G Major, C Major


----------

